
The Pirate Bay Couples With Meezoog Belowdecks To Launch Dating Site - monkeygrinder
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/01/the-pirate-bay-couples-with-meezoog-belowdecks-to-launch-dating-site/
======
monkeygrinder
I had to put this up because my colleague thinks it's a spoof, or TC made up
the story. He can't handle the idea of single pirates.

